# Looking for Stock 18" Wheels



## GTOGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

Located in Milwaukee, WI looking to buy stock 18" wheels, with or without tires.


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

check ebay they have an auction for a set of 18's


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/04-06...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cwood8656 (Nov 13, 2006)

I just ordered a pair of 18s for snow tires from these guys. Have not received yet so I can't say how they will be.


http://www.wheelcollision.com/


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

I may be interested in selling my stock 18's...what price range are you looking at?


----------

